

Aussie startup sells for US$73 Billion - dansiepen
http://www.shoestring.com.au/2014/05/aussie-startup-just-sell-us-73-billion/

======
damian2000
Discredited newswire here: [https://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/parkingmadeeasy-
com-au-acq...](https://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/parkingmadeeasy-com-au-
acquired-us-130000845.html)

------
Huhty
$73 thousand and I'd believe it.

------
voltagex_
Title is "No, this Aussie startup did not just sell for US $73 billion"

